# Paph insigne fma. sanderianum



## emydura (May 28, 2010)

This was sold to me as a fma. sanderae but I'm told the lack of brown spots on the dorsal means it is actually a fma. sanderianum. I know there would be many people that would not get that excited by an insigne but this is as nice as anything I have open at the moment. Nice colour and the flower is pretty big (dwarfs my spicerianum).

David


Paph insigne fma. sanderianum


----------



## snow (May 28, 2010)

it,s beautiful


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 28, 2010)

Looks like Sanderianum...looks great!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 28, 2010)

nice clear colour


----------



## JeanLux (May 29, 2010)

I like that bloom a lot, and very nice plant!!! Jean


----------



## jewel (May 29, 2010)

mmm... reminds me of a lemon meringue pie! what a delicious flower


----------



## Paul (May 29, 2010)

lovely colors, well done !!


----------



## goldenrose (May 29, 2010)

IMPRESSIVE! :drool:


jewel said:


> mmm... reminds me of a lemon meringue pie! what a delicious flower


:clap: :rollhappy: how true!


----------



## John M (May 29, 2010)

Wow! That is BEAUTIFUL!.....It's the nicest I've ever seen!


----------



## John Boy (May 29, 2010)

@Jewel:
are you a Hobbit by any chance? Gardening and Food ey? Don't tell us you are brewing Ale on a side-line....!
Keep it up!

tata,
The Hobbit


----------



## jewel (May 29, 2010)

well ya never know i have been known to eat my way through a garden be it mine or someone elses!


----------



## Pete (May 29, 2010)

nice bloom david. i can see some spots very faintly centrally in the dorsal.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2010)

Another beauty David!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2010)

Impressive and beautiful!


----------



## emydura (May 30, 2010)

Pete said:


> nice bloom david. i can see some spots very faintly centrally in the dorsal.



Thanks Pete. Yes, there are 5 or 6 tiny brown spots. I'm not sure if that is enough for it to qualfy as a sanderae. On my first flowering Olaf said it was a sanderianum. But I don't recall there being any spots at all on that flowering. Here is a quote from Olaf on the differences between the two -
_
"Paphiopedilum insigne forma sanderianum (HORT.) GRUSS et ROETH is the true albine form without any red colour. Paphiopedilum insigne forma sanderae (RCHB.F.) GRUSS et ROETH differed from the forma sanderianum by the small reddish brown spots on the dorsal sepal."_

David


----------



## GuRu (May 30, 2010)

emydura said:


> Thanks Pete. Yes, there are 5 or 6 tiny brown spots. I'm not sure if that is enough for it to qualfy as a sanderae. On my first flowering Olaf said it was a sanderianum. But I don't recall there being any spots at all on that flowering. Here is a quote from Olaf on the differences between the two - ....David


First of all, that bloom is really lovely and I like it a lot!! Unfortunetaly insigne var. sanderae or var. sanderianum are both very hard to get here in germany at the moment!
With regard to it's status you will find photos of var. sanderae on Stephen Manza's site http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html with clearly visible spots http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/Paphinsigne(fma)sanderae8.jpg and others with almost no spots http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/Paphinsigne(fma)sanderae2.jpg .
Now it's up to you how you name your plant.


----------



## emydura (May 30, 2010)

GuRu said:


> First of all, that bloom is really lovely and I like it a lot!! Unfortunetaly insigne var. sanderae or var. sanderianum are both very hard to get here in germany at the moment!
> With regard to it's status you will find photos of var. sanderae on Stephen Manza's site http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html with clearly visible spots http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/Paphinsigne(fma)sanderae8.jpg and others with almost no spots http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/Paphinsigne(fma)sanderae2.jpg .
> Now it's up to you how you name your plant.



Thanks Rudolf. That clears everything up (not).  I'm more confused then ever. Some of the flowers in that first link are all but impossible to differentiate. Seems little justification in separating them.

Whatever, it really is a nice Paph. Bigger and better than the normal form of insigne. It should look fantastic as a specimen plant.

David


----------



## GuRu (May 30, 2010)

emydura said:


> T....Whatever, it really is a nice Paph. Bigger and better than the normal form of insigne. It should look fantastic as a specimen plant. David


How true David, I agree completely!!:drool::drool:


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 30, 2010)

Very large and very shapely, my guess would be if there are any brown spots at all, it is forma sanderae. Regardless, it is a choice plant. I have a sanderae, and it tends to be smaller than my forma sanderianum, so the learge size of your plant it a plus. Very nice. (I also agree that the 2 forms are very similar)


----------



## callosum (May 30, 2010)

nice paph


----------



## Pete (May 30, 2010)

thanks for that info from Olaf, David. it is indeed a great bloom and my _var. sanderae_ (?) is on its way to becoming a great specimen as well. seems to always put on double leads...


----------

